# Burning DVD's to play on home DVD player



## lillisa (Nov 1, 2006)

I have just installed a Pioneer Cd/DVD writer and I want to be able to format these DVD's so that I can play them on my home DVD player. DO I need a certain format when I download. I am burning them with NTI DVD Maker and the only way I can play them is straight from pc to VLC media player...I am running windows XP if that matters at all...Please help this rookie out..If i have posted in the wrong forum can you please direct me to the correct one...thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It depends on your DVD Player - some DVD Players support formats such as VCDs, in which case you will need to make these discs in that format.


----------



## lillisa (Nov 1, 2006)

How do i do that..and are you saying that nothing I burn can be played back on either my PC or DVD..no matter what I do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i used to use this
dvdSanta free download. DVD Santa is an All-in-One software that lets you copy, create, convert and burn your DVD movies. It can copy 9GB double layer DVD movies into a 4.7GB...
now i don't bother i bought a cheap dvd player that will play divx


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

To start with format has more than 1 meaning in this situation, one meaning is to format the disk as in wiping a floppy of data ready for fresh use, the other meaning is the actual format of the file, if your talking about this in the first meaning I mentioned then you do NOT format these disks, not unless they are re-writable disks, BUT, if you are talking about what format to burn the files in (as I suspect you are) then as said it will depend what format your player can handle as to what you need to burn them as.

Reply back with your exact player model (what you want to watch these disks on) and people can tell you what formats you can use, but the media you use to burn onto can make a massive difference to the results as well, -r disks are more likely to play on more players than the +r disks, and then certain media brands are well known for messing up playing on other players, but stick with the well known names and you should be OK, RITEK, Infiniti and Datawrite are 3 of the bigger names and rarely have problems, but no name brands can play you up big time, although this may not be a specific answer for you, hopefully it's explained enough for you to be able to ask more specific questions, but as I have never used the software you mention I don't know what it's ability's are so I wont be able to say what to do with it, but hopefully someone else will be able to.


----------



## lillisa (Nov 1, 2006)

*So if I underestand.....*

If I understand you correctly...my DVD player states it will play back DVD-R..but I am better off using the brands you have suggested.:sigh: I tried LG and Fuji..but i guess I will give those brands a try..sheesh I might as well buy the movie ..darnit!!!!!! THANKS


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since we don't help with illegal movie copies anyway, buying the movie is an excellent idea.


----------

